# Probleme mit der Umwerfermontage



## dhler01 (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Wildsau Hardride Rahmen (small) modell 2004 für 3 Kettenblätter und einen LX Downswing Umwerfer.
Egal wie ich den Umwerfer anordne, die Kette schleift am untern Steg. Auf das kleinste Kettenblatt kann ich nicht schalten, da die Kette am Umwerfer aufliegt.  Woran kann das liegen? Brauche ich doch einen Topswing Umwerfer? Auf der Internetseite steht, dass ab 2004 ein Downswing auch geht.
Habe ich vielleicht einen 2003 Rahmen oder einen für 1 Kettenblatt? Kann man das irgendwo erkennen?

Danke


----------



## Airborne (19. Dezember 2003)

ich weiß, das du bestimmt nen Grund dafür hast - laß mich aber trotzdem ganz naiv nachfragen:

Warum hängste den Umwerfer denn nicht tiefer  Ausgeschwenkt (was in's Gelenk stecken) sollte der Käfig ca. 3mm über dem größten KB hängen.

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhler01 (19. Dezember 2003)

sorry das ich das nicht hinzugeschrieben habe, aber die o.g. situation ist, wenn der umwerfer am größten kb optimal ausgerichtet ist. wenn ich den umwerfer noch weiter runterschiebe kann ich nicht aufs 3. blatt schalten, da der Umwerfer dann am kettenblatt anschlägt.


----------



## Airborne (19. Dezember 2003)

wie groß ist denn der Unterschied der Blätter? Die Umwerfer zeihen max. 12 Zähne unterschied!

Torsten


----------



## dhler01 (19. Dezember 2003)

Hab mal bilder gemacht, vielleicht hilfts was

Kurbel ist XT 04  44-32-22

Umwerfer ist ganz unten geschaltet (kleinstes Blatt)


----------



## dhler01 (19. Dezember 2003)

2.


----------



## Airborne (19. Dezember 2003)

komisch  was kann da denn falsch sein?

Selbst wenn man das Innenlagergehäuse höher setzt oder so müßte es doch mit entsprechender Umwerfer Montage sich wieder ausgehen  

Selbst wenn man RR-Kasette fährt oder sonst irgenwie was... sehr komisch....   

Torsten


----------



## dhler01 (20. Dezember 2003)

ich habe gerade per email erfahren, dass nur ein top swing / top pull umwerfer passt.


----------



## dhler01 (20. Dezember 2003)

mit den anderen Umwerfer das gleiche problem...


----------



## Airborne (20. Dezember 2003)

du richtest den Umwerfer aber schon so aus, das du was in das Parallellogramm rein steckst, also den Umwerfer ausgeschwenkt blockierst, und dannn auf großes KB ausrichtest....

Weil wenn du den ohne diese Prozedur montierst, wird der immer zu hoch hängen!

Oder anders - mach ma ein Foto wenn die Kette auf großem KB liegt!

Torsten


----------



## woodstock (20. Dezember 2003)

setz dich mal drauf, dann schleifts net mehr 

bischen schleifen ist bei mir auch (xt umwerfer) aber tuts, wenns belastet ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackholez (20. Dezember 2003)

sorry aber das genaue Kürzel kann ich mir nicht merken 

aber der Umwerfer muss so sein dass Du von oben ziehst und die Schelle über dem Käfig sitzt
ich glaub es ist Top Pull down swing (ohne Garantie) aber dann sollts eigentlich funzen. 

cu


----------



## Airborne (20. Dezember 2003)

also ein Down Pull Umwerfer würde sich garnicht bewegen wenn man noch oben dran zieht!

Das Problem ist imho die Position, in der der Umwerfer montiert ist.

Das mit Top Swing/ Down Swing hat nur den einen Sinn, das wenn das Rohr zu kurz ist, ein Down Swing nimmer hoch genug angeschellt werden kann. Ist manchmal bei Fully's halt so, das die Ingenieure zu wenig Platz lassen. 

Hier aber hängt imho der Umwerfer zu hoch.

@ dhler01

wie schauts? geht's vorran?

Torsten


----------



## dhler01 (20. Dezember 2003)

hallo,

ich habs gerade ausprobiert, wenn ich mich aufs bike setze klappt es, andernfalls liegt die kette auf.  Ist zwar nicht das Gelbe vom Ei aber egal.


----------



## woodstock (20. Dezember 2003)

siehste  damits net schleift müsstest du den umwerfer tiefer montieren, aber dann schlägt er auf die kettenstrebe auf!
da du aber eh im gelände nie ohne sag fährst kannst du so ohne weiteres fahren!


----------



## Airborne (21. Dezember 2003)

ah......ja  

Das kann ja aber auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein...

@ dhler01

laß ma ein Foto machen, von dir wie du auf dem Bock sitzend die Schaltung einstellst  

Torsten


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Dezember 2003)

is doch ganz klar, das sitzrohr ist zu steil! und wenn das teil hinten ein wenig einfedert wirds flacher!

zum einstellen ist etwas blöd... kannst ja den dämpfer ausbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

